
French TV channel in hot water with gamers for Twitch teardown piece - LiamBoogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/09/02/canal-twitch/
======
afafsd
The touchiness of certain varieties of nerds with bizarre hobbies occasionally
just makes them look worse.

If you have a weird hobby, people are going to make fun of it. Heck, if you
have a mainstream hobby then there's someone out there who's going to make fun
of it too. There's no point in getting upset when they do, just laugh it off.

Everybody on this planet is a bit weird in one way or another, and we should
all reserve the right to make fun of each other for our peculiarities.

